# Prince Edward of York



## tnyr5 (Jul 15, 2019)

Not bad for a first bloom. Photo by Sanjay Joshi.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 15, 2019)

High AM quality at least


----------



## musa (Jul 15, 2019)

Beautyful!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 15, 2019)

tnyr5 said:


> Not bad for a first bloom



Might it be too much, if one dares to say, that this seems somewhat a slight understatement?!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 15, 2019)

that is awesome. Super fat petals.
What is the parentage?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 15, 2019)

It actually didn't come with any parentage on the tag, just "rothschildianum x sanderianum". I got it from Little Brook Orchids, who picked up a few of the cross at a Redlands show a few years ago. I haven't seen a bad one from the batch yet.


----------



## gego (Jul 15, 2019)

Excellent!!! And a good looking clump.


----------



## Justin (Jul 15, 2019)

Your plants are always amazing. This one is super special.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Jul 15, 2019)

Congrats! Beautiful blooms! I purchased PEOY with flowers this spring. It has much lighter green leaves than yours. Mine is like apple green. Do you give much light to yours? I try to provide as much light as possible.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 15, 2019)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> Congrats! Beautiful blooms! I purchased PEOY with flowers this spring. It has much lighter green leaves than yours. Mine is like apple green. Do you give much light to yours? I try to provide as much light as possible.


Not for PEOY, the sanderianum influence makes it very shade-tolerant. It's getting around 70-80 par (translation: 12 inches from a regular old two-bulb shop light.)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2019)

I would grade this clone in the top 10% of the plants available in the US.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 16, 2019)

tnyr5 said:


> Not for PEOY, the sanderianum influence makes it very shade-tolerant. It's getting around 70-80 par (translation: 12 inches from a regular old two-bulb shop light.)


Thanks! What media are you using? How wet do you keep it?
Looking forward to it growing up.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 16, 2019)

50/50 mix of #4 sponge rock and the largest size orchiata for the base. Add 5% charcoal, 5% oyster shell, then pot. Top dress with a bit of silica sand and chick grit. Then a layer of forest moss or a thinner layer of sphagnum. Water every 2nd day, or every day while blooming


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

Gotta love it!


----------



## emydura (Jul 17, 2019)

That is outstanding. The petal width is amazing.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Jul 17, 2019)

tnyr5 said:


> 50/50 mix of #4 sponge rock and the largest size orchiata for the base. Add 5% charcoal, 5% oyster shell, then pot. Top dress with a bit of silica sand and chick grit. Then a layer of forest moss or a thinner layer of sphagnum. Water every 2nd day, or every day while blooming


Hi, how about the temperature? How hot you have it daytime? And how low at night? I have mine outside on the covered patio as high as high 80s F. And night in the 60s. Sometime Mid 50s. It seems to grow faster than keeping it inside thanks.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Typically, it gets up to about 85 in my growspace at the hottest, nights are above 70 in the summer. A drop into the mid 50's in winter helps to set the spikes. Humidity always above 65%, I try to keep it at 90% when a sandy hybrid is blooming.

Here's the other photo Sanjay took, looking straight at it, rather than from below. Guess I should add the dimensions, too. NS (cm) 9.7 x 36, petals (measured over the shoulder and down) 1.5 x 35, Dorsal (flattened, as it would be for judging measurements) 4.4 x 6.3, Synsepal 4.0 x 5.5


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 19, 2019)

Quite stunning in petal stance (and length) and colour. Dimensions are also respectable, in line with many AM's. You got pick of the litter!


----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice to look at!! Excellent plant!!


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2019)

SlipperKing said:


> I would grade this clone in the top 10% of the plants available in the US.



In other words an FCC! 

I agree.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow one of the best ones I have ever seen


----------



## GuRu (Jul 20, 2019)

Very impressive and awardable flowers and a well grown plant. Congrats


----------

